# Looking for a job



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

My contract is coming to a close and I am looking for a new design job in the Burlington-Toronto region. If anyone has any leads on a graphic design gig please let me know.

Thank you!
Tristan


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to the club. 
I am looking for AutoCAD Design jobs for awhile, but no luck. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm joining the club too, I thought I had a job after Mat. Leave(my old job).. 
Nope, I sent in the hours I want (after They asked what hours I wanted ) and haven't heard back.. 2 weeks ago.. Looks like I'm probally going to be serving coffee

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

They have to give you a job in the company after mat leave. It's the law. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope, they have to hold your job for a certin number of weeks (I think its 30 somthing). Not the full year .. Most employers will hold the job for the full year though


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

damsel_den said:


> Nope, they have to hold your job for a certin number of weeks (I think its 30 somthing). Not the full year .. Most employers will hold the job for the full year though


I thought it was a requirement made by the gov that after you come back from mat leave (usually 9 months) your job should still be available, if not, a similar job.

Unless you took longer than 9 months off than a job is not guaranteed.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep that's exactly right, I didn't take the 30 somthing weeks. I took a full year . Oh well. I emailed her again telling her I need to know if they are going to take me back or not .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mat leave is 3 months (12 weeks) and Parental leave is 9 months, making it a full year. By law they only have to hold your job. If there is no job to come back to then they can lay you off.

My wife just went thru this and we thought the same thing. That her job was secure. But now we've found out otherwise

Good luck with the job searches. My wife and I are in the same boat


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Me too. Laid off -- last day was March 30th. Anybody need French --> English or Italian --> English translation, or copy editing?


----------

